# Ridgid K50 drain machine...



## SnakeKing86 (May 13, 2021)

I have a Rigid K50 drain machine that runs great. Just trying to see if there’s any resale value in it. If anyone knows please let me know


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Yes, there is big time resale value,
but you’d be really stupid to sell it, especially if you’re just starting out.
Why are you trying to sell it????

I bought a used k50 almost 20 years ago, and that little fuker haz made me a $hit ton of money.

I rarely clear drains now, but the one thing I won’t get rid of is my K50..


----------



## SnakeKing86 (May 13, 2021)

Logtec said:


> Yes, there is big time resale value,
> but you’d be really stupid to sell it, especially if you’re just starting out.
> Why are you trying to sell it????
> 
> ...


Oh im going I’dont care


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

SnakeKing86 said:


> Oh im going I’dont care



You’re “going where”? 
Are you going to sell your K50 to buy Nike shoes, cuz if so youre late for the “Heavens Gate Party”


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

What do you want for the rigid...??? I can always use an extra spare....
they are like the gift that keeps on giving......

let me know


----------



## The cable guy (Oct 31, 2020)

You could sell it for about $600.00 or you could just use it 3-4 times on service calls and make that if not more. Even if you have another machine for secondary lines that little machine makes a great backup. Mine won't be going anywhere even though I now have the r600


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

The cable guy said:


> You could sell it for about $600.00 or you could just use it 3-4 times on service calls and make that if not more. Even if you have another machine for secondary lines that little machine makes a great backup. Mine won't be going anywhere even though I now have the r600


We have had ours since the 80s , had 5 of them at one time for all the trucks but most 
of them are either broken down or looking pretty shabby now.... 
worn out gears, broken switches and broken legs on them --but they all paid for themselves in a month.
I bought a cheap knock off from china for 250 and it lasted about a year 
before it broke... it worked but I was not too impressed 

We Used to clean probably 5 kitchen drains a week easily a long while back
now I have sort have passed on most of that kind of work.... I am almost ashamed of how nasty our
k50 machines look and sound like hell too. Also with the broken legs they have a tendency of scarring up
the kitchen floors so you have to be extra careful with them...... ..I guess that .Maybe its time to just buy a new one...

the got new ones on e-bay for 975 --- and some used junk as low as 399


----------

